# هل يمكن تزويد الأرض بطاقة مصدرها القمر؟



## المهندس إياد (12 يناير 2005)

مع أن تزويد الأرض بالطاقة الشمسية من خلال القمر يبدو غير معقول، فإن ذلك سوف يوفر مصدر طاقة نظيف وغير محدود.

يقول ديفيد كريسويل David Criswell - العالم المخضرم في مجالي الفيزياء والفضاء – إن ذلك سوف يوفر احتياجات العالم من الطاقة في القرن الـ21 وما يليه. ويستطرد كريسويل قائلاً ((إن التفكير ببث الطاقة من القمر يبدو غريباً، ولكن ذلك حصل لمدة 15 عاماً . فذلك يشبه استخدام رادار كبير)). ويقترح كريسويل إنشاء نظام طاقة شمسية قمري (Lunar Solar Power System (LSP)) وذلك باستخدام مواد قمرية المنشأ لبناء قواعد على القمر لتحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى مواجات دقيقة (Microwaves)تبث إلى الأرض و يتم تجميعها هنا بواسطة الآلاف من المستقبلات (receivers) و من ثم يتم تحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية تغذي شبكات الكهرباء على الأرض.

يوجد حالياً أنظمة لنقل الطاقة من القمر إلى الأرض قيد الاستخدام فجهاز اللاسلكي الذي يعمل في الرصد (المِقراب اللاسلكي radio telescope) والموجود في بيورتوريكو يستخدم حزم الموجات الدقيقة لرصد وارسال صور للقمر .

ويقول بول لومان عالم الجيواوجيا في مركز الفضاء التابع لوكالة ناسا ((من حيث المبدأ فإن ذلك ممكن، ولكن المشكلة هي الكلفة. مشروع كريسويل يتطلب وجود عدد كبير من الناس على القمر وذلك سيكون مكلفاً)) . ويضيف جون جلين – السيناتور السابق ورائد الفضاء- ((لدينا مشكلة في تمويل قاعدة الفضاء العالمية (International Space Station –ISS-) بما فيها من مشاريع و أبحاث مهمة. إن عملية العودة إلى القمر و تأسيس قواعد صالحة و فعالة لتولد الطاقة مع ضمان فعاليتها سيكون مكلفاً جداً وأرى أن الأولوية أن يوجد تمويل أكثر لدعم قاعدة الفضاء العالمية)).

قواعد الطاقة المنشأة على سطح القمر:

سوف يتكون نظام الطاقة الشمسية القمري المقترح من 20 إلى 40 قاعدة موجودة على الجانبين الشرقي و الغربي للقمر. ويتوقع كريسويل وصول التعداد السكاني في عام 2050 تقريباً إلى 10 بليون وذلك سيتطلب 20 تيراواط (terawatts) من الطاقة. ويقول ((يتلقى القمر أكثر من 13000 تيراواط من الطاقة الشمسية و استغلال واحد بالمئة منها يمكن أن يؤمن احتياجات الأرض من الطاقة)) .

يقول مارتن هوفر عالم الفيزياء في جامعة نيويورك ((المشكلة أننا لم نزر القمر منذ أكثر من 30 سنة و لا توجد لدينا فكرة واضحة عن كيفية استغلال موارد القمر، ولكن من وجهة نظر تقنية فإن الموضوع قابل للنجاح)).

بدأ كريسويل بدراسة نظام قواعد الطاقة القمرية منذ 20 عاماً وذلك خلال عمله في معهد العلوم القمرية – المسمى الآن معهد علوم القمر و الكواكب – والذي شارك من خلاله في إدارة و مراجعة المقتراحات المتعلقة بالقمر و الكواكب مما جعله مطلعاً على الأبحاث و التطورات المتعلقة بالقمر . وبعدما حصل كريسويل على منحة متواضعة من مركز ناسا للأبحاث وذلك لمشروع التحقق من كيفية تحويل المواد القمرية إلى هندسية – مثل تحويل البروكست (المادة التي يستخرج منها الألومنيوم) إلى ألومنيوم – أصبح كريسويل مقتنعاً بأن ((لدينا الخبرة الكافية لاستخدام الموارد الموجودة في القمر)).

كما أشار كريسويل أيضاً إلى صخور القمر المشهورة على أنها ليست فقط هدايا وتذكارات فخلال السبعينيات والثمانينات من هذا القرن انفق حوالي نصف بليون دولار لتحليل الصخور التي جمعت خلال رحلات أبوللو الست إلى القمر. و نتيجة هذه التحاليل تبين وفرة وجود عناصر السيليكون والمغنسيوم والألمنيوم والتيتانيوم، وهي تعتبر المواد الرئيسية في تركيب الخلايا الشمسية.

العوائق التي تواجه المشروع:

يقول كريسويل ((يمكن صنع المعدات الآلية المستخدمة في تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية من مواد قمرية المنشأ، أو من الممكن شحن هذه المعدات من الأرض. إننا لا نتحدث عن أخذ مصنع كامل إلى القمر وإنما نتحدث عن آلات وتحديداً معدات بناء الطرق و التي يتراوح حجمها من 10 إلى 20 ضعف حجم مركبة استكشاف القمر العادية)). وسوف تحرك هذه المعدات التراب وتستخرج منه المعادن وبعد ذلك تنتج الخلايا الشمسية الزجاجية الرقيقة .

يقول جلين ((ولكن الطاقة القمرية سوف تتطلب العودة إلى القمر , وحالياً لا توجد خطط فعّالة لهذه المهمة)) . ويضيف لومان (( إن القمر قد شطب من اهتمامات ناسا وتحول اهتمام العلماء إلى علم أحياء الفضاء والحياة على المريخ. فقط في حال ازدياد نسبة ثاني أكسيد الكربون على كوكبنا بسبب التلوث فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى ارتفاع حرارة الأرض وبالتالي ستعطى أولوية لمثل هذه الأفكار)) .

يقول هوفر ((إن حوالي 30 إلى 40 بالمئة من سكان الأرض غير موصولون بشبكة الطاقة الكهربائية والمشكلة في مصادر الطاقة البديلة – مثل طاقة الريح و الطاقة الشمسية – أنها متقطعة، ومن الصعب نقل الطاقة إلى المكان المناسيب وفي الوقت المناسب، أما نقل الطاقة من الكواكب أو القمر فسيعتبر قفزة نوعية في مجال توزيع الطاقة)).


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 يونيو 2006)

*طاقة شمسية من القمر!*

طاقة شمسية من القمر!​


من المتوقع أن يصل عدد سكان العالم إلى 10 مليارات نسمة بحلول عام 2050م، وهذا العدد الهائل من البشر سيصل احتياجه من الطاقة إلى 5 أضعاف الطاقة التي يتم توليدها حاليا. لهذا ظهرت الحاجة للحصول على العديد من المصادر الطبيعية التي لا تنضب بخلاف المستخدمة الآن لاستغلالها استغلالا أمثل في إنتاج الطاقة مستقبلا. 

ومن أطرف المشاريع المستقبلية في هذا المجال مشروع جديد يعتمد على القمر في توليد الكهرباء. ويرتكز هذا المشروع على أنظمة "الطاقة الشمسية القمرية" The Lunar Solar Power لبناء محطات لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية على سطح القمر، تتكون من ألواح عريضة من الخلايا الكهروضوئية. وتقوم هذه الألواح بتلقي واستقبال أشعة الشمس الساقطة على القمر وعكسها في صورة أخرى إلى الأرض حيث تستقبلها أجهزة استقبال وتحولها إلى طاقة كهربائية. 

وقد يبدو الحديث عن كهرباء من القمر أشبه بالخيال العلمي الآن، لكن عرض مشروع جديد لأول مرة في أكبر مؤتمر دولي لأبحاث وتقنية الفضاء المعروف بـ"كونجرس الفضاء العالمي" (انعقد في هيوستن في الولايات المتحدة في الفترة من 10-19 أكتوبر 2002)، أظهر أن هناك تخطيطا تفصيليا لهذه التقنية يظهر كيفية الاستفادة من طاقة الشمس على القمر، وتحويلها إلى كهرباء ترسل إلى الأرض لسد الاحتياجات المتزايدة لسكان الأرض. 








القمر يولد الكهرباء



لماذا القمر؟ ​

ولكن لماذا يذهب العلماء إلى القمر للحصول على الطاقة الشمسية بالرغم من وجود مواقع كثيرة زاخرة بأشعة الشمس على مدار العام على الكرة الأرضية! وعلى الرغم من أن مقدار الإشعاعات الشمسية التي تصل إلى الأرض كل 20 دقيقة يعادل طاقة الوقود الأحفوري التي تستعملها البلدان الرئيسية المستهلكة للطاقة سنة كاملة؟! 

للإجابة على هذه التساؤلات ينبغي النظر في البداية إلى هذا المشروع؛ باعتباره حلقة مهمة في سلسلة الآمال المعلقة على الطاقة الشمسية لحل مشاكل نقص الطاقة في المستقبل، ويؤكد "دافيد كريسويل" مدير معهد عمليات علم الفضاء بجامعة هيوستون الأمريكية أن هذه العملية يمكن أن تمد الأرض بجميع احتياجاتها من الطاقة بحلول عام 2050. ومن المتوقع أن تحدث طفرة مستقبلا في هذا المجال مع التقدم التقني في علوم الفيزياء والفضاء لجعل هذه الطاقة اقتصادية وسهلة الاستخدام وتتناسب مع كل أفراد المجتمع. 










دافيد كريسويل​

والبروفيسور "كريسويل" حصل على درجة الدكتوراة في الفيزياء من جامعة "رايس"، ويعكف على دراسة هذه الفكرة العجيبة منذ 22 عاما، حينما كان مديرا في معهد العلم القمري الذي يعرف حاليا بـ"المعهد القمري والكوكبي"، ويرى أنها ليست فكرة جيدة فحسب، ولكنها حيوية وضرورية في ضوء حاجة الأرض المتزايدة إلى مصادر طاقة متجددة. ويقول في هذا الشأن: "ربما يكون القمر هو البديل الوحيد مستقبلا للحصول على هذا القدر من الطاقة". 

ومن المعروف أن القمر لا يعرف العوائق التي تحد من كامل الاستفادة من طاقة الشمس على الأرض؛ فهو يخلو من الغلاف الجوي. ومن الطبيعي انعدام السحب والأمطار والعواصف الجوية والترابية فيه؛ مما يجعله مكانا مثاليا لالتقاط كميات هائلة من أشعة الشمس التي يتم الحصول عليها كاملة بصورة مستمرة؛ لأن أشعة الشمس تسقط على القمر طوال العام، ما عدا ثلاث ساعات فقط أثناء الكسوف القمري الكامل.. ويوضح "كريسويل" أن 1% فقط من الطاقة الشمسية التي يتلقاها القمر من الشمس (التي تقدر بحوالي 13 ألف تيراوات terawatts) كافية للوفاء باحتياجات الأرض من الطاقة، وأن المحطات التي سيتم بناؤها على القمر لن تتعرض لأي مؤثرات خارجية قد تؤثر على عملها في ضوء الانعدام المناخي الذي يتمتع به القمر. 



استخلاص الكهرباء من الشمس ​
ومع افتراض البدء بتنفيذ هذا المشروع الآن فإنه من المتوقع الحصول على طاقة من القمر خلال 10 سنوات على الأكثر، ولكن قد ينتظر القائمون على هذا المشروع 5 أو 10 سنوات أخرى لبدء الخطوات التنفيذية، لكي تكون أجهزة استخلاص الكهرباء من الشمس في مستوى يضمن توفير كهرباء بلا حدود من القمر. 

ومن المعروف أن تحويل أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربية يعتمد على الخلايا الكهروضوئية أو الخلايا الكهروشمسية التي تعرف علميا باسم "فوتوفولتيكس". وقد تم اكتشاف هذه الظاهرة عام 1839م حيث وجد أحد علماء الفيزياء أن الضوء يستطيع تحرير الإلكترونات من بعض المعادن، وقد نال العالم أينشتاين جائزة نوبل في عام 1921م لتفسيره لهذه الظاهرة، واخترع الأمريكي "روسل أوهل" الخلية الشمسية المصنوعة من السليكون في عام 1941م. وتتميز الخلايا الشمسية بأنها لا تستهلك وقودا، ولا تلوث الجو، وحياتها طويلة، ولا تتطلب إلا القليل من الصيانة. 









الخلايا الكهروشمسية​



كيف يتم التخطيط للمشروع؟​

يعتمد التخيل المستقبلي لوضع هذه التقنية في حيز الوجود على تقنيات علمية متوفرة حاليا وعلى المواد المتواجدة بالفعل على القمر، وليس هناك حاجة إلى شحن مواد خام إلى القمر لبناء هذه المحطات؛ لأن هذه المواد متاحة بالفعل في القشرة العليا للقمر lunar regolith. 

ويمكن البدء في هذا المشروع عن طريق إرسال عدد محدود من رواد الفضاء إلى القمر مع سيارة قمرية معدلة من نوع "روفر" التي تعرف بـ"المتجول القمري المستقل ذاتي الحركة عبر سطح القمر" والتي ابتكرت أثناء الرحلات الشهيرة إلى القمر خلال الفترة من 1969-1972. ويفكر العلماء بإجراء بعض التعديلات عليها مثل تزويد السيارة بعجلات عريضة بها محركات خاصة تحيل تربة القمر إلى حالة قريبة من الانصهار، يستفاد منها في الحصول على السليكون وعلى الكثير من المواد الأخرى اللازمة لتصنيع الخلايا الشمسية. 

ولن يكون هناك أي مشكلة في البناء؛ فيكفي عدد قليل جدا من الرواد، مع مجموعة مبرمجة من الروبوتات؛ ليتم إنشاء محطة ضخمة على القمر -كمحول طاقة شمسي عملاق- كفيلة باستقبال أكبر قدر من أشعة الشمس وتحويله إلى كهرباء، وستكفي نسبة 1% فقط من أشعة الشمس على القمر لإمداد ضعف عدد السكان في العالم بكل احتياجاتهم من الطاقة الكهربائية أو الحرارية. وبعد تشغيل هذه المحطة يعود الرواد إلى الأرض؛ لتقوم الروبوتات المبرمجة والمتصلة بمركز المتابعة على الأرض بمهام الإشراف الكامل عليها. 

أما عملية توصيل الكهرباء من القمر للأرض فمن المتوقع أن تكون أكثر سهولة، وستتم عن طريق تحويل الطاقة الكهربية المجمعة من القمر إلى أشعة المايكروويف التي تنطلق بسرعة نحو الأرض ليتم استقبالها عن طريق أجهزة متطورة تعيدها إلى كهرباء. ويمكن أن يتم توزيع الكهرباء بالطرق التقليدية إلى جميع مناطق العالم، عبر مراكز مزودة بوسائل تضمن تلبية احتياجات البشر من الطاقة. 

ويتوقع المؤيدون لإنشاء محطات الطاقة الشمسية القمرية أن هذه التقنية ستوفر طاقة كهربائية مستمرة ورخيصة إلى أهل الأرض، وأن الاستثمار الرأسمالي للقمر سيؤسس مستعمرات إنسانية كبيرة وقدرة تصنيعية عالية تستطيع خلق ثروة هائلة جديدة. كما يتوقعون أن هذه الثروة ستمكن الإنسان من الاستكشاف المربح للقمر والنظام الشمسي الداخلي، وستزيد من قدرات سكان الأرض والقمر في الدفاع عن أنفسهم ضد هجوم المذنبات والكويكبات الشاردة في الكون الفسيح!


المصدر

http://www.islam-online.net/Arabic/Science/2004/06/article08.SHTML


احترامي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك مهندس إياد موضوع قيم واضافة كريمة


----------



## alratebco (30 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووور اخي اياد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يوليو 2006)

لا شيء مستحيل

كل شيء بالعمل والاصرار ممكن فمن كان يتوقع يوما أن تصنع خلايا تحول الطاقة الشمسية لطاقة كهربية

شكرا على الموضوع الطيب


----------



## mayamomo (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جهودك مباركة ولكن.....
المصدر لم يفتح معي وهل هو بالعربي أم بالانكليزي لأني أريد موضوع عن الطاقة المتجددة بالانكليزي


----------



## حسن هادي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

كل شيء بالعمل والاصرار ممكن *********************


----------



## الألكتروني (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يطول أعمارنا وأعماركم لنشهد هذا اليوم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2008)

يمكن بتركيز الضوء الساقط ليلاَ على الأرض من القمر، لأن ضوء القمر هو انعكاس لضوء الشمس عن القمر ....


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (27 يناير 2008)

معلومات قيمه فعلا شكرا لك اخى


----------



## شاديكلش (25 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much for this useful information

:75:


----------



## مهندس حطاب (25 فبراير 2008)

لا تعليق no coments


----------



## المدرس العنيد (24 مارس 2008)

اعتقد لو تصرف هذه الاموال والجهود في انشاء محطات ارضية لتحويل الطاقة الشمسية الى كهربائية افضل


----------



## شوان غازي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع جداً ...

بس على حسب علمي تم تطبيقها سنة 2004 ممكن اعرف اسم الدولة .....

مؤخراً شاهدت بحثاً على قناة اخبارية بعنوان (كهرباء من القمر بمساعدة الخلايا الشمسية ...

ولو كان لكم البحث اتمنى ادراجه ..

تحياتي


----------

